# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Presas y Represas >  Presa de Srisailam

## F. Lázaro

Presa construida sobre el río Krishna en Srisailam en el distrito de Kurnool en el estado de Andhra Pradesh en India. Es el segundo mayor proyecto hidroeléctrico del país.

La presa está construida sobre un barranco profundo conocido como “Nallamala Hills”, a unos 300 msnm. Se trata de una presa de gravedad, con 241 m. de altura y 512 m de longitud en coronación, creando un embalse con una superficie de 800 Km2 y una capacidad máxima de 8723 Hm3, teniendo una cuenca vertiente de 206.040 Km2.

En cuanto a generación de energía eléctrica, la presa consta de dos centrales ubicadas una en cada margen. La central del margen izquierdo consta de 6 unidades de 150 Mw cada una, y la central del margen derecho consta de 7 unidades de 110 Mw. En total, hacen una capacidad total de 1670 MW de potencia.

El proyecto de la presa comenzó en 1960 como proyecto hidroeléctrico, pero con los retrasos no fue finalizado hasta 1981. Además del proyecto hidroeléctrico, se añadió también otro de irrigación.

Como anécdota, el 2 de octubre de 2009, se produjo una avenida extraordinaria que puso en serio peligro a la estructura de la presa.

Fuente: Wikipedia

Ahora pondré algunas imágenes más y algunos videos. Un saludo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Algunas imágenes de la red













Aco**nante ehh!!  :Big Grin: 

Un saludo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yOPv6MVzyCA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5bIAw...eature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B3VLO...eature=related

Un saludo.

----------


## ben-amar

¡¡¡Eso impone, EH!!! :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Smile:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Madre mia, eso es un desembalse a todo car**o y lo demás son tonterias :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!: .

----------


## F. Lázaro

Se me olvidó decir que esta presa está justo por encima de otra impresionante que ya puse hace tiempo, la presa de Nagarjuna Sagar: http://foros.embalses.net/showthread.php?t=7511

He encontrado en Panoramio una imagen espectacular  :EEK!:  :EEK!: , la cual está adjunta. Si alguien la quiere ver con más resolución, aquí está el enlace: http://commondatastorage.googleapis....l/36918300.jpg

Que bestialidad  :EEK!:  :EEK!: , supongo que ésta sería la avenida que puso en peligro a la estructura de la presa  :Embarrassment: 

Un saludo.

----------


## REC

12 vanos con compuertas para verter por superficie !! y eso que ese río no viene del Himalaya ,que barbaridad. Espectacular presa, aunque no da la sensación de tener tantísima altura....y de capacidad la de toda la cuenca del Guadalquivir...en fín muy bonita.

Un saludo.

----------


## REEGE

Otra imponente Presa extranjera que conozco y con unas imágenes extraordinarias de la fuerza del agua... Muchas gracias compañero. India, uno de los paises donde más presas podemos encontrarnosssss....

----------


## ben-amar

> Otra imponente Presa extranjera que conozco y con unas imágenes extraordinarias de la fuerza del agua... Muchas gracias compañero. India, uno de los paises donde más presas podemos encontrarnosssss....


¡¡Pero bueno, ¿tu no estabas de viaje?!!!!

----------


## F. Lázaro

> India, uno de los paises donde más presas podemos encontrarnosssss....


La infraestructura hidráulica que tiene la India es espectacular, desde las espectaculares presas y sus centrales, hasta los proyectos de irrigación que tienen en algunos lugares que también son una bestialidad.

La India es un país que me maravilla, tanto por la cultura que tiene, así como por la infraestructura hidráulica que tiene a pesar de no ser un país "rico" precisamente.

Ahí metido entre esas presas me encontraría en mi salsa...jejeje  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: , vamos, desde luego, el trabajo no iba a faltar... :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue: 




> ¡¡Pero bueno, ¿tu no estabas de viaje?!!!!


Habría overbucking de ese o como se escriba... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Luján

> ¡¡Pero bueno, ¿tu no estabas de viaje?!!!!


Ya lo puso en otro mensaje.

Se va hoy sábado, así que lo tendremos fuera unos días.  :Wink:

----------


## clieplemy

Salida próximo Domingo 9 de Noviembre a la Presa el Bachoco 

entraremos por la cremeria de Esperanza, junto al dren Bachoco, recorreremos el Lions Creek, un poco de lodo en el margen de la presa, y la Watera buscara la revancha con el Arroyo  de donde fue rescatada por la Aceituna 

-Buscaremos un sitio ideal para la Carnita Asada, asi que cada quien lleva su carne, salsa, tortillas y bolsita de carbón, yo llevo asador, la sal y utencilios.

Los apuntados de anochi...
-La Watera
-El Tendenitro
-La Aceituna si se termino de instalar la Tranny
-La Fogata
-Chimenea



 Phx
 OnWeb

----------


## Luján

> Salida próximo Domingo 9 de Noviembre a la Presa el Bachoco 
> 
> entraremos por la cremeria de Esperanza, junto al dren Bachoco, recorreremos el Lions Creek, un poco de lodo en el margen de la presa, y la Watera buscara la revancha con el Arroyo  de donde fue rescatada por la Aceituna 
> 
> -Buscaremos un sitio ideal para la Carnita Asada, asi que cada quien lleva su carne, salsa, tortillas y bolsita de carbón, yo llevo asador, la sal y utencilios.
> 
> Los apuntados de anochi...
> -La Watera
> -El Tendenitro
> ...



Por favor explícate un poco, o será un mensaje eliminado por carecer de sentido.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Salida próximo Domingo 9 de Noviembre a la Presa el Bachoco 
> 
> entraremos por la cremeria de Esperanza, junto al dren Bachoco, recorreremos el Lions Creek, un poco de lodo en el margen de la presa, y la Watera buscara la revancha con el Arroyo  de donde fue rescatada por la Aceituna 
> 
> -Buscaremos un sitio ideal para la Carnita Asada, asi que cada quien lleva su carne, salsa, tortillas y bolsita de carbón, yo llevo asador, la sal y utencilios.
> 
> Los apuntados de anochi...
> -La Watera
> -El Tendenitro
> ...


 :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## ben-amar

Esto es para borrarlo directamente, es una cita con un plan entre gente que se conoce y utiliza este medio

----------


## jasg555

Pero si es un robot.

----------


## Luján

No le demos más cancha. Ingorémoslo y listo.

Si se elimia ese mensaje habrá que eliminar los siguientes, y no queremos hacer eso a foreros de bien.

Repito, Ignorémoslo y listo.

----------

